# Switching lights



## Trout (Mar 16, 2011)

I was tired of my plants not growing so I switched to a flourescent bulb and the plants responded So WELL!!! Unfortunately, so did the Algae. I bought 2 nerite snails to help keep the green in check, but they were having trouble keeping up with it. Till the Flourescent bulb died and we switched to an incandescent bulb. Now the plants are very beautiful and the tank is clean of green sides! So To start your plants out I'd go to a flourescent bulb until the plants are growing well, then switch to an incandescent if you have problems with too much algae. I love my tank.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

How long have you been doing the incandescent bulb. Incandescent bulbs do not have the ability to sustain plant life. They do not include any of the needed light wavelengths that plants use.


----------

